# Burned Soap



## whitetiger_0603 (Apr 12, 2013)

Have any of you ever burned your soap, and if so, is there a way to lessen the smell at least?  I know the color is "lost' but there has gotta be a way to work with that smell.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 12, 2013)

Do you have a picture?  What happened?  And is it LS or CS?


----------



## whitetiger_0603 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lindy said:


> Do you have a picture?  What happened?  And is it LS or CS?




Liquid, and it's my Goat's Milk batch.  It's a deep golden brown with that "funny smell" that I know is burnt because I've burned a non milk batch when i first started out.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 12, 2013)

Ah I've never burned soap so this is a new one on me.  GM has a very distinct smell as it is curing and will eventually dissipate out.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 12, 2013)

Don't give up on it goat milk often smells but it's worth it later!


----------



## whitetiger_0603 (Apr 13, 2013)

So how do i fix the color cause it's horrible?


----------

